# powerstroke exhaust brake



## snowman3725 (Jan 25, 2007)

anyone got some recommendations on a 96' exhaust brake? whats the difference between one that interfaces with the EBV or putting a $700 new brake in. Also what do they sound like? anything like the big rigs?


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

*powerstroke brake*

I have a friend with one on a 7.3. His sounds like a diesel with a head cold. They work a bit different than a Jake but do work really good. Don't know anything else about it tho and he moved to Montana and haven't heard from him since.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

the EBPV barke isn't worth it. I have one set up on my truck. Get a brake that will work with any rpm speed. The EBPV only functions at high rpm, and it is just so so anyway. It doesn't sound like a jake brake on a big rig at all.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

does a 7.3 have a four stage brake since it's a v 8?


----------



## snowman3725 (Jan 25, 2007)

oldmankent;361468 said:


> the EBPV barke isn't worth it. I have one set up on my truck. Get a brake that will work with any rpm speed. The EBPV only functions at high rpm, and it is just so so anyway. It doesn't sound like a jake brake on a big rig at all.


i was looking at the BD and Banks brake tonight and they both activate at around 1400rpm, and peak at 1800 rpm, which for a diesel i think is rather high, as my truck idles at 500rpm. I want a brake thats loud and will stop be almost all the way to idle. :salute:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

an exhaust brake is different than a "Jake brake" or an engine brake.

the exhaust brake is just a plate that opens/closes to restrict the exhaust flow causing resistance in the engine which ends up slowing it down. You also need your TC to stay locked otherwise it wont work. Also the sound that an exhaust brake makes is a hissing type of noise

As for the jake brake or engine brake, they actually shut down what i beleive is the injectors in sets of 2. So you can shut down either 2 cyilders or 4. Thats what the big trucks use and those are the ones that "sound cool" and have that gargly sound. the TC would also need to stay locked with this system as well

Good luck!


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

The BD and Banks exhaust brakes are no better than wiring your stock EBPV to work as an exhaust brake. Exhaust brakes work so-so at best, the more weight behind them the better to a point. They seem to work the least on an empty truck. By virtue of how an exhaust brake works they will never sound the same as an engine brake, they are two completely different animals. An EBPV will work at any rpm you wanted it to, it depends on how you set it up, and what trans you have. As far as them slowing all the way down to almost idle, well thats not how it works with an automatic trans. You need hyd. pressure to hold the t-converter clutches. At about 1300-1400 rpm the trans pump is no longer able to provide adequate pressure. Thats why the brakes are set up to only work above this rpm. Otherwise the t-converter clutches will slip. True engine brakes are only made for engines about 9L and larger, due to the cubic displacement on the smaller engines does not provide enough braking, as well as the GVW of the chassis the smaller engines are used in.


----------



## RickyGasser (Jan 18, 2007)

I have had an SPDiesel exhaust brake on my 97 PSD for over two years now. It works great! I hardly have to touch the brakes when coming to a stop but I do have a 5 spd. I have no idea how the work with an auto. If you want it to be loud, get a 4" straight pipe exhaust and it's just as loud as any Jake. It's true it works best at higher rpm which is good because whenever I downshift, the rpm's go high (2500-2750). Check out e-bay or their site www.spdiesel.com. Mine works with the fuel pedal so as soon as I let of the pedal, the ebpv closes creating the braking. The only downside is when sitting idleing, the valve closes and the truck sounds like it has a jet engine stuffed under the hood. With stock exhaust, there isn't much noise at all. If you have any questions, ask away, I love mine. There is a way to do it yourself with some relays and wires but I'm not sure how. Do a google search for "DIY exhaust brake, powerstroke" and you should find something.


----------

